# Devils lake mi



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I was kinda surprised they had 6-8" of ice on most of the lake . Ended up getting on a good eve bite Saturday.




















posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

wow nice work! never ice fished there, only in summer and never caught that many different species.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a Great Lake, I've fished it in a bunch tournaments. It's got huge bluegills and pike!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I haven't had good luck there this season. Of course it was after the tourney! What area of the lake where you on? I have been up to the irish hills every weekend since Jan 7th and it is "OK"


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just ok ??? What are you fishing for? And what lake


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I started off at the public boat launch on the south end Saturday morning. Not having much luck. Only a few small pike and small perch. The fish that i did mark on the flasher were not aggressive at all. And was only seeing pike and small perch on the camera. After lunch we found a spot to get on at the north end of the lake. The fish were more active and we were seeing alot more big fish up there. Seen a little bit of everything swimming around on the camera even a few nice walleye. O yeah most of the vehicles at the ramp were from ohio 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yes just ok lol have some good weekends and some bad. Fished sand devils vineyard whitmore independence and a private lake up there. All have had their good and bad days.

I know where you are talking at devils. I never fished down there but heard it was good! How deep was it down there?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Yes just ok lol have some good weekends and some bad. Fished sand devils vineyard whitmore independence and a private lake up there. All have had their good and bad days.
> 
> I know where you are talking at devils. I never fished down there but heard it was good! How deep was it down there?


We were fishing drop offs with weeds about 12' . But there is deeper water on that end.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like the last weekend of ice fishing on Devils lake hope it's a good one. With the warmer temps Saturday the bite should be on .anyone else heading up. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Few pics from last weekend 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

I might head up this weekend. They still got good ice?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Ice should still be good for this weekend but that will probably be the end

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Ill probably head up that way Saturday. If you wanna meet up let me know.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I will also be up there somewhere this weekend! Prob not devils but hopefully its a good bite  I need some slab crappies  :B


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I fished Devils this morning till about 1:00pm. Not a fish. Guys were moving all over. The blue bird day made it rough for fishing. With this weather I would do an evening bite. 11 inches of ice.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Pretty good day on devils lake today to bad its all over till next year.














posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

It was nice to meet ya Bucketmouth 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice fish Ohiobuck. Wish I could of made it but decided to give the maumee river a try.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Well well.... looks like I left at the wrong time. The night was the right time! Congrats. Was good to meet you. We'll have to do it again. I'm not giving up hope for next weekend.


----------

